# box on my kitchen table



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

as i was packing up all the PSP2 fivers today, the mailman walked up to my door, which is odd, as i have a mailbox.
i just figured it was something my wife had bought again (creative memories scrapbooking stuff; longaberger baskets; ebay sh*t), so i went to get the box and bring it in.

low and behold, it's a big azz box addressed to ME???

unfortunately, i didn't have time to open it, but i did see it was from *Hollywood & Pinoyman!!*

wow. not expecting that at all. i can't wait to go open it, whatevers in there, i know i'll appreciate.

thanks dave and rollito!

now watch it be a trick, a package with nothing but crumpled up newspaper from the Caymans!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

IHT said:


> now watch it be a trick, a package with nothing but crumpled up newspaper from the Caymans!


buddy not even YOU believe that!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

:z .........I know what you mean Bro!!!
The wife told me I have a box waiting for me from Radford VA............hmmmmm, can't wait to get home!!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

IHT said:


> *Hollywood & Pinoyman!!*
> 
> wow. not expecting that at all. i can't wait to go open it, whatevers in there, i know i'll appreciate.


Don't open the door, man, Dave's not here. 
I must say that they ship some of the best smellin chit I ever smelled in a non-burning cigar! Chocolate-tobacco hersheys cigars. Nice hit guys.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DAFU said:


> :z .........I know what you mean Bro!!!
> The wife told me I have a box waiting for me from Radford VA............hmmmmm, can't wait to get home!!!!


I wonder what that could be.......


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Open it!! Open it!!*


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

WELL? 

Get on with it, already...

Scott"patienceisavirtue...andI'mreallynotthatvirtuous"M


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Well if it's anything like the one cookieboy got, you're going to be a happy gorilla! Good hit on a good guy!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*WOOHOOO!*

first photo of the package inside the box...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

BOOM!

totally, totally kick ass. thanks guys.
i've only had 1 VR Unicos before, and that was when my dad was in the hospital after i saw him, for what i thought was the last time... i love VRs.

the shirt, i'm a t-shirt and jeans type of guy, always looking for more t-shirts (even if it says cohiba).  lol.... love it.

thanks again guys.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

then coppertop showed up, cuz he got a free PSP2 out of the deal, and we went outside right before the tornados came through our area, sirens going off, all that jazz.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very cool shirt! No tornadoes touched down I hope!!!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

lucky. sometime perhaps i'll be lucky enough to enjoy a cigar in the midst of tornado sirens and such.
i actually like storms and stuff, so that would be perfect haha.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> then coppertop showed up, cuz he got a free PSP2 out of the deal, and we went outside right before the tornados came through our area, sirens going off, all that jazz.


LOL well I will be gracious enough to return the favor when I get mine finally....just waiting for them to be available from a different vendor LOL

But I really appreciated Greg giving me one to try. It was not a dissapointment, although we both agreed they need a little more time.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hmmm... 

Looks like that shirt is a XL or bigger so if it is too big for you... I'd be happy to help you out. As a matter of fact.... that is a pretty big stogie too so...  


Congrats and WTG guys!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wear that shirt with pride. It is awesome.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice shirt Greg. WTG guys, another nice hit of a deserving target.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Very very nice... Thats a great hit guys. Congrats Greg...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rollito and Dave, you guys are outta control!!

Great target acquisition....Greg, congrats!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey they didn't send one for Mike. :r


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Way to gang up guys! Very nice hit on a very deserving ho.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

For the BIGGEST Cohiba fan on CS!!! :r :r 

That was Rolli's idea ... really!  Seriously Greg; thanks for being a great BOTL and for all the things you do. ENJOY!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> For the BIGGEST Cohiba fan on CS!!! :r :r
> 
> That was Rolli's idea ... really! Seriously Greg; thanks for being a great BOTL and for all the things you do. ENJOY!


Man! I tried, but I can't find anything with ISOM  
Next time we'll make it better... 

Salud to a Great BOTL!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> Man! I tried, but I can't find anything with ISOM


 :r :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said you guys probably did it as a joke, making sure it said cohiba... i don't give a rip, i'll wear that som'biatch.. hell, i'll take it to the SoCal herf!!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> coppertop said you guys probably did it as a joke, making sure it said cohiba... i don't give a rip, i'll wear that som'biatch.. hell, i'll take it to the SoCal herf!!


I am busting a gut here. This is like the most delicate of moments. 

If I ever get hit, no matter where when or how, somebody's gonna pay on down the line 

Way to go boys. Way to go.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Dude, one word, bitchin.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Man! I tried, but I can't find anything with ISOM
> Next time we'll make it better...
> 
> Salud to a Great BOTL!


Pinoyman you are too funny. In consideration of this momentous occasion, well this and my son's little league team putting a 10-0 beatdown on a rival while he went 3 for 3 with a walk, I figure it's time break out the Black Bush and a nice Cohiba ISOM. I think there is a dobles meaning in all this but not positive.

Enjoy your piramide and shirt IHT. You're a helpful guy. Time to SALUD!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Awsome strike Rollito and Dave!


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

Thats perfect... too funny!  

Very nice play guys!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a nice BACKWOODS t-shirt would've been really funny. hell, i wrote a review of them on here.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> a nice BACKWOODS t-shirt would've been really funny. hell, i wrote a review of them on here.


You get the last laugh tonight. First off my black bush turned into vanilla pepsi and the coheebah was flatter than a romanian gymnast.


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

colgate said:


> coheebah was flatter than a romanian gymnast.


 :r Nice one.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I really hate to rain on IHT's parade by being the bearer of bad news.....but I'm afraid after close inspection, my panel of experts have all unanimously concluded that he is in possesion of a counterfeit t-shirt.

You see, the streets of the Cayman Islands are full of these "sweat shops"....(and yes, they actually make counterfeit sweat shirts, too!) that prey on unsuspecting people looking for a genuine Cohiba item. I am sure that Pinoyman and Hollywood had only the best intentions, and were quite unaware that it was, in fact, a simulated version of the genuine article. However, I would have figured ( with their extensive knowledge displayed on the pages of this board ) that the glass case that it came in would have tipped them off.

On the bright side, though: the cigar is real!!!

:r


----------

